# Question about spare part



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Mtko2806 said:


> Im from denmark, and i have to change this spare part. But it's not in stock anywhere in the EU. So maybe i will have some luck in finding it somewhere else. But i dont know the english word for the spare part.


Looks like a pulley on the surpertine belt, please share what year of Cruze and engine you have in your car?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm thinking crankshaft pulley since there is a extended hub for a seal to ride on.

Mtko2806? Does this part attach to the engine crankshaft with a large bolt to retain it?

If so, what year is your car and which displacement engine does it have?

Rob


EDIT: I read your introduction.....you have a 2.0l..........what part number is your dealer trying to acquire?


----------

